# Another humi I'm working on



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

This one isn't quite done but it should be this weekend. It's made of Honduras Rosewood, Burl Maple, Walnut, Hard Maple and Spanish Cedar. It has more coats of Lacquer than I can remember, enough to fill the grain. I then sand it out to a 12000 grit finish using Micro mesh. Then a good hand rubbing with rotten-stone and car polish. I'll post more pics once the inside is done. Please enjoy.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that's some eye popping grain and inlay.  This piece is absolutely beautiful. I love it. You've done a fantastic job on this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

wowza! I've been thinking about trying my hand at a humi, and this is inspiring and intimidating at the same time. Great work!


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Stunning piece! Would love to have some of my sticks in that beauty. 

Great mix of woods and the inlay is awesome. Keep up the great work!


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

i love the detail.


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a piece of art. Some cigars will be so lucky to sleep in that!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. What's funny is, I don't have time to build myself one so my sticks are in a Chinese humidor. You know the old saying "Shoemakers shoes always have holes" That shoe fits me pretty well.:laughing:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> wowza! I've been thinking about trying my hand at a humi, and this is inspiring and intimidating at the same time. Great work!


Let me know if you take one on. There's a few things to take into consideration due to the wood movement and the seal. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Bill Wyko said:


> Let me know if you take one on. There's a few things to take into consideration due to the wood movement and the seal. I'll be glad to help.


Thanks Bill! I probably should spend some time building non expanding and constricting boxes and get them down a bit before I work on a humidor, but as an avid stogey burner, I am VERY excited about delving into the project.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

That is really nice. I dont know much about humidors really. They are to keep your cigars from drying? Rotten Stone?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Rottenstone is a powder you make a slurry with to rub out a finish to a polished shine. 

Taylormade, what's your favorite stogie?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Bill Wyko said:


> Rottenstone is a powder you make a slurry with to rub out a finish to a polished shine.
> 
> Taylormade, what's your favorite stogie?


Ha, that's like asking me which of my kids is my favorite! (ok it's the girl)

Ummm I like Arturo Fuente's Hemmingway line a lot, Nubs, Rocky Patel's Edge, and a slew of others. I'm a medium to full bodied type of smoker. I have about 140 spread out over two humidors right now.

(and I only have one kid for the record)


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Taylormade said:


> Ha, that's like asking me which of my kids is my favorite! (ok it's the girl)
> 
> Ummm I like Arturo Fuente's Hemmingway line a lot, Nubs, Rocky Patel's Edge, and a slew of others. I'm a medium to full bodied type of smoker. I have about 140 spread out over two humidors right now.
> 
> (and I only have one kid for the record)


Ha ha you got me, I was wondering about the wisdom of saying which kid you liked best online where they could find it. Then I saw the last line. 

Cigars, I've never smoked one. I'm an old ******* hippie and just never lit one of those up. I smoked Marlboro Reds for years and years, right up until they made em burn out unless you kept pullin on em. They started tasting different and I quit them cigarettes then. I am going to have to try a cigar. What do you recommend for someone who has smoked/smokes but has never had a cigar?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I would recommend something with a lighter colored wrapper known as a Connecticut wrapper. The Arturo Fuente brand are great. My favorite brand overall actually. I'd recommend going into a good cigar store and discuss the options with them. I'd never start someone new to cigars with a double maduro or a dark wrapper. You'll want to work your way into those. If you want, both of you guys PM me your addy and I'll send you some sticks to enjoy. On the cigar forums it's called cigar bombing. We do it all the time. Some guys can really get carried away with it. The recipient will typically post the best story they can make up about how their mail box leveled the city. Quite fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Bill Wyko said:


> If you want, both of you guys PM me your addy and I'll send you some sticks to enjoy. :thumbsup:


Done. Thanks!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

mjdtexan said:


> Ha ha you got me, I was wondering about the wisdom of saying which kid you liked best online where they could find it. Then I saw the last line.


Total hijack here (Sorry) but I see that you're an avid BBQ'er. Do you frequent http://www.smokingmeatforums.com ? I'm big into smoking ribs/pork butt and brisket with my MES30. In fact I've got a 9lb butt soaking in brine right now. drooooool


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Taylormade said:


> Total hijack here (Sorry) but I see that you're an avid BBQ'er. Do you frequent http://www.smokingmeatforums.com ? I'm big into smoking ribs/pork butt and brisket with my MES30. In fact I've got a 9lb butt soaking in brine right now. drooooool


I have not been but I will now. Pork Butts are a big deal where your at, ¿que no? Its brisket for us. I've done some pork butts, its fun to cook them till the big bone just pulls out. Yum, of course the dogs have a big fight over that one bone. Always have to do several or the help around here (the dogs) get upset

Ribs, I am a regular trophy getter on dem dere ribs. I use a Pineapple Habanero glaze, recipe closely guarded, that just is out of this world. I slow cook them for 6 hours.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed reply. Just put in a new computer. I am a member of Smoking meat. I love slow cooking. Just did a stuffed pork loin last week. MM MMMM good. you can send me the left overs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grubgrub (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece or work. I'm very impressed. 
As to the smoking. My fiancé hates me smoking so our agreement was I could smoke cigars when we go to the fine wine shop. It's never happened yet but I'm still looking forward to picking out a nice relaxing stick to enjoy. I'll take your advice on the light colored wrap when I get the chance.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow! That's just perfect! Goodjob!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Bill,Thats some amazing work.:thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful!! Would love to see some "how to" on that degree of inlay detail.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks again. I've been crazy busy but I have step by step photos of the technique. I'll try to make time to post the pics.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Bill I know nothing about building humidors only that I have a few cheap ones I keep stocked with New Orleans cigar factory "tres hermones" torpedos...

Best for the buck I've had!... Well, of the domestically available anyway...

~tom


----------



## carlv123 (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW!! That really is a piece of art. 

I've just started to get into wood work and think its going t be a long time before I can do a 10th of that.

Since my cigar collection has outgrown my current humidors maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much. If anyone wants to try a humidor on their own, I'm happy to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Bill Wyko said:


> Thanks very much. If anyone wants to try a humidor on their own, I'm happy to help. :thumbsup:


I'm ready to give it a whirl, did you say once that you had some key notes or something jotted down that you could forward?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

If you go to my website, there's a complete build there. If you have any questions about the build let me know. The site is www.humidorminister.com. Let me know if the info there helps.


----------



## kyle526 (Jun 6, 2011)

That humidor looks amazing. :thumbsup:

*The complete build slide on your site was very helpful, thank you.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Bill Wyko said:


> Let me know if you take one on. There's a few things to take into consideration due to the wood movement and the seal. I'll be glad to help.


I am an bit of a cigar smoker and the humidor that I have is okay, but I bought it and it only holds a 25 cigars. My collection would grow more if I had more room.

*side note* a while back i found a place that sold Opus X Rubusto. 
This is waiting in my humidor for my wedding day!

So any pearls you have would be gladly welcome!

This is an incredible humidor. Well done!


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmm...I don't know. Seems like you kinda skimped on the detail. :laughing:

This piece is outstanding!


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Beautiful work on those humidors Bill but... I expected nothing less as I've seen others you have built before...


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much. I've got another one on the bench as we speak. I also have a staved vessel I'm working on. I blew the top 1/2 to pieces a few weeks ago but it's coming together nicely now.


----------

